# Strainer @ Glen Edan Bridgeon the Elk



## rivergirl1974 (Jun 16, 2008)

there is a river wide strainer on the glen eden bridge on the elk river,
colorado road and bridge departments are trying to remove it this evening, hopefully it will work!


----------



## rivergirl1974 (Jun 16, 2008)

*strainers on elk*

colorado road and bridge removed the strainer, now water flow is to high to pass under


----------

